# Photos/vidéos pas "optimisées" dans pellicule.



## adrien1987 (19 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Petit soucis que l'assistance Apple ne sait pas résoudre. 

Habituellement l'ensemble de ma pellicule part sur iCloud lorsque que je suis en Wifi, et l'option "optimiser le stockage de l'iPhone" est coché. De ce fait la mémoire de mon iPhone n'est pas impactée et iCloud fait bien son boulot. 

Il y a 15 jours je suis parti en voyage et suis revenu avec environ 20Go de photos et vidéos. L'ensemble est maintenant bien logé sur le cloud, sauf que sans n'avoir rien changé à mes options, les photos ne sont pas "optimisées" dans la pellicule et pèsent encore leur poids d'origine, pile à la date de mon départ. 

Sur l'app Photos, sur Mac, seules les photos depuis cette date y sont. 

Apple m'a fait faire un redémarrage forcé puis demandé de réinitialiser mes réglages réseaux. Sans succès.

Est-ce en processus normal de iCloud, il y a t'il un délai avant que les fichiers soient allégés ?

Merci par avance. 

(Je suis en 13.2.3 depuis la MAJ d'hier soir).


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Novembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
Ce n’est pas iCloud qui intervient mais ton matériel (iPhone, Mac...). L’optimisation te permet de conserver sur les dits matériels un espace libre suffisant pour te permettre de travailler.
Autrement dit, si tu as un iPhone avec 256 Go et seulement 20 Go de photos et 50 Go pour toutes les autres applications, aucune photo ne sera optimisée puisqu’il te reste 186 Go de disponible ce qui est très « spacieux « . Il s’agit d’une optimisation et non d’une réduction systématique.
Tu as fais 20 Go de photos, si tu as suffisamment de réserve sur tes matériels , il ne se passe rien. 
Si tu devais prendre 180 Go de photos dans mon exemple [emoji28], 
Tes anciennes photos seraient optimisées (c’est à dire réduisent en vignettes) pour te permettre d’avoir 10 ou 20 Go de disponible.
Le fonctionnement est assez abstrait, tu ne sais jamais ce qui sera optimisée dans les photos, ce n’est pas toujours les plus anciennes.
Donc à mon avis, RAS sauf si ton volume libre est inférieur à 10 ou 20 Go environ selon la capacité de base


----------



## adrien1987 (19 Novembre 2019)

Admettons que cela puisse être le fonctionnement normal de iCloud, mais pourquoi d'un coup cela change ? 

Jusqu'à cette fameuse série de photos/vidéos j'ai le petit chargement en bas à droite de ma vignette qui indique clairement que ça télécharge. L'option "optimiser le stockage sur l'iPhone" sert bien à ça. Ça m'étonnerait qu'iOS se dise d'un coup "bon allez ca va il lui reste 15Go il va pas nous faire chier pour compresser ses vignettes".

Dans l'app "Photos" sur mon Mac je n'ai absolument aucune photo sauf cette série, TOUT est en format original sur iCloud, et tout le reste de ce qui est dans ma pellicule est en optimisé.

J'avais 35Go de dispo avant de partir, aujourd'hui j'en ai 15. Perso je suppose que c'est encore iOS 13 qui fait des siennes, aprés la MAJ d'hier soir la capacité de stockage passait de 15 à 10Go, puis 1, puis 500Mo. Du grand n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Novembre 2019)

Gérer l’espace de stockage de vos photos et vidéos
					

Découvrez comment vos photos et vidéos utilisent l’espace de stockage de votre iPhone, iPad ou iPod touch, les différentes façons de libérer de l’espace, ainsi que la manière de mettre à niveau votre espace de stockage iCloud si celui-ci vient à manquer.



					support.apple.com
				




Optimisation ne veut pas dire réduction systématique. J’ai des centaines de photos en pleine définition et d’autres en vignettes et cela depuis plusieurs OS. Le nombre de photos en pleine résolution varie en fonction de mon volume disponible. Mon matériel et non iCloud qui encore une fois n’a rien à voir dans la décision d’optimisation se fait donc « chier « pour optimiser. Et Avec IOS 13 comme avec 12 ou 11
Et avec 20 Go d’un coup tu as forcément un grand ménage que tu n’aurais sans doute pas vu avec 1Go.
Mais si tu en veux à IOS 13 je ne vais pas te contrarier .[emoji378]


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (19 Novembre 2019)

Et si tu regardes sur ton Mac, tu as sans doute des photos avec un petit nuage en icône et d’autres sans....


----------

